# PPT Couldnt connect to database



## ichcubegerne (Dec 31, 2020)

I was cubing a bit with Prisma Puzzletimer and then I deleted a result, which lead to an error in the database (I dont have the error msg sadly, but it was about synching?). Naturally I closed PPT and wanted to reopen it, but I always get the error in the Title which you also get when PPT is already running. I already restartet my PC, does someone know how to fix this?.


----------

